# Athens Archery "34" ATA Target Colors Anyone?"



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are some samples of the target colors Looking for some feedback. and ofcourse the orange and black is also available.

Thanks and be Blessed
Jason


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

wow, they all look great but I really like the gunmetal gray.


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

This blue or the orange are the ones for me. :mg:


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*We will build all of them tomorrow*

I will post pics tomorrow once they are assembled.

Thanks and Dont forget to say a prayer for a Soldier tonight.

Jason


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Man that dark blue is super HOT!!!


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd be happy with anyone of those including that lilac colored one. I'd get picked on but I wouldn't care. Nice work Jason.


----------



## aggie3d (Feb 14, 2003)

*colors*

Love the maroon and black fade


----------



## ninnescaharcher (Oct 12, 2003)

What is the draw length range going to be for this bow?
And, Do you have any speeds yet?
Also, When is the 37" coming out and draw length range on it, if available?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice looking!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*WOW *
I see the Blue and the Gun Metal Grey is as hot I figured it would be when I mentioned it. 

*Congrats....very very nice.* :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking cool!:darkbeer:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Guys the pictures don't do these justice. I was up at the shop on friday & seen them in person & they are stunning.:mg:*


----------



## doukima270 (May 18, 2007)

Cool but a little less black.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome looking colors!!!!!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*thanks for the feedback*

thank you

Jason


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

They look awesome. I really like the darker shades of the colors.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Those look really great!


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ed those colors are all awsome looking. Looking forward to seeing them assembled.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

that is soo cool. i love everyone of them. i think also u could make the coolors twords the limbs and have the black in the middle. that would be cool also


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

they all look nice


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> I will post pics tomorrow once they are assembled.
> 
> Thanks and Dont forget to say a prayer for a Soldier tonight.
> 
> Jason


Being in the military, that is honestly one the greatest thanks we could recieve.


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> I will post pics tomorrow once they are assembled.
> 
> Jason


any more pics?


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

I love all the colors. Especially the dark green to black fade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ibjpn said:


> This blue or the orange are the ones for me. :mg:


That orange is a sweet looking bow!!! So is the green to black. Just happen to be Aim Low colors to. I really like the look of black bows and some of these darker colors for hunting rather than camo.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

The Red or Orange fades look very cool with the Black limbs.
Very nice.:thumbs_up


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

Boy now women archers can color match their rig to their outfits! Nice array of vibrant colors! I personally like the dark green!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Those are some of the best color combo's I've seen on the market! YOu guys have definately got something going there.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

great colors!:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT:smile:


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd like to see them with matching cams!:mg:


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

wow those look amazing.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ASA booth shot
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55/bhtr3d/DSCF9090.jpg

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55/bhtr3d/DSCF9089.jpg


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

29innovator70 said:


> I'd like to see them with matching cams!:mg:


It only cost money !

I wood also love to see matching cam, especially the green or blue, and orange !


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Colors*

I like the fade to black at the limb pockets. I like all the colors, but the green and dark blue look best.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Love the color schemes. The black and orange is awesome. Jason I see an outstanding future. I cant wait to get my hands on one. Thanks again Jason, and also Rodney he is awesome to deal with.


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> I will post pics tomorrow once they are assembled.
> 
> Thanks and Dont forget to say a prayer for a Soldier tonight.
> 
> Jason


As a military member things like what Jason said is what makes me honored to be a part of this team!


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

black and orange looks great!!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

geeze... where to start... AWESOME work Jason :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

afhunter said:


> As a military member things like what Jason said is what makes me honored to be a part of this team!


Any active Military receives $200 off MSRP on the Accomplice 32 34 BC or the future 37

They must call Athens direct to place their order and be prepared to fax ID.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> ASA booth shot
> http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55/bhtr3d/DSCF9090.jpg
> 
> http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55/bhtr3d/DSCF9089.jpg


I do like the way those shirts look, is that the way our shooter shirts are going to look?

Really like the black/white/black color bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

onetohunt said:


> I do like the way those shirts look, is that the way our shooter shirts are going to look?
> 
> Really like the black/white/black color bow.


those are prostaff shirts, yours will be solid black with the Orange and Silver embroidery.

We plan to make those available to Field staff (but they will say Field staff) at cost. Info will go out in a mass email after the staff is completely established.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

thats some fine lookin bows right there !!! Shirts aint bad either.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't wait to get mine, these bows look sweet. Great job.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm a retired Military does that count and a active Bowhunter, and sent a email for field staff assignment in The bay area California. I am currently a pro staff for the local Archery shop. Black is beautiful with mossy oak brush camo limbs


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Rodney,
Please keep me in mind when you start producing the ladies bows! I would certainly like to be on your prostaff and what other color would a Texas girl prefer but UT orange!!!! I love that bow bowtech move over Athens has list to the ladies and provided us with a variety of colors besides pink.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

good luck axis. :thumbs_up


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I think I have decided on my second Athens.  Orange faded black riser, black limbs , orange and black string and cables . 50-60#@29 Of course with the Athens accessories. I am also thinking of a grip like the Buck Commander too with the hint of orange. brb I gotta get a napkin. I'm DRUELING !!!!!!!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hoobilly said:


> It only cost money !
> 
> I wood also love to see matching cam, especially the green or blue, and orange !


I was thinking the white to black fade with white cams, that might just be how my 37 ends up!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

hmmmmmmm orange cams. That would be awesome looking !!!!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

BOHO said:


> hmmmmmmm orange cams. That would be awesome looking !!!!


Orange rise, orange cam, black limbs, orange and black string, and orange and black prostaff shirts. What a eye winning combintion.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

axisbuck24 said:


> Orange rise, orange cam, black limbs, orange and black string, and orange and black prostaff shirts. What a eye winning combintion.


I agree.  I gotta make sure I have enough money to go to Illinois on but once thats put up, I'll be on Athens number 2.


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

definately the best looking target bows ever.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Blackbery Holow said:


> definately the best looking target bows ever.


I agree. But not just target. I'm huntin with both of mine !! I'm still wondering if I can get orange cams. :noidea:


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

Pink.........sweeeeeet!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> I agree. But not just target. I'm huntin with both of mine !! I'm still wondering if I can get orange cams. :noidea:


Not on the staff bow,,,but possibly the second bow.

I will see.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

sweetpeajessw said:


> Pink.........sweeeeeet!!


How about this Athens accomplice??


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Not on the staff bow,,,but possibly the second bow.
> 
> I will see.


thx Rodney. I was talkin about for my orange faded 50-60 with black limbs. Athens #2


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

:star::star:Omg I love them.. :star::star:I wouldnt know what one to choose.. Good Job Guys!!:teeth:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Got my blue black fade today! WOW this is gonna be a awesome bow!!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

BowTech One said:


> Got my blue black fade today! WOW this is gonna be a awesome bow!!!


congrats !!!! I cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> Here are some samples of the target colors Looking for some feedback. and ofcourse the orange and black is also available.
> 
> Thanks and be Blessed
> Jason


They are beautiful. Love the blues...
I've seen the orange, still might be my personal favorite.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Man.............I sure could use one of those orange to fade black colors when the longer axle to axle Athens come out later this year!!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Man.............I sure could use one of those orange to fade black colors when the longer axle to axle Athens come out later this year!!


That's what I'm saying!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm definitely getting the orange to black. I hope when I get it later on that I can get orange cams to match. Not the end of the world but man that would look TUFF!!!!!!!


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Military*

Thats great!, All military personnel deserve a break for protecting the US.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*z*

The blue looks great love to see a full camo in digital Thanks shane


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ozzyshane said:


> The blue looks great love to see a full camo in digital Thanks shane


Next camo just came out with a digital Camo....so possibly:smile:


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Next camo just came out with a digital Camo....so possibly:smile:


:rock: I would love to see that! :cheers:


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow!! I can see me building another Steeler bow out of that black and yellow one. SAWEEEET!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bigdogarcher said:


> Wow!! I can see me building another Steeler bow out of that black and yellow one. SAWEEEET!


I bet our laser engraver could put a steeler emblem on the medallion... Of course the Steelers would have to give us the ok


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> Wow!! I can see me building another Steeler bow out of that black and yellow one. SAWEEEET!




I thought you were going with all pink this time!:mg:


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Amazing! The Military discount Athens Archery is doing is just great. Keep it up guys. Still waiting on mine to come in.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I bet our laser engraver could put a steeler emblem on the medallion... Of course the Steelers would have to give us the ok


 I'll call Art and get his permission. I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> I thought you were going with all pink this time!:mg:


I only like my meat pink.


I forgot to tell you Rick, I'm in the 2LB burger club at Denny's in clearfield. I ate it in 52 min last Sunday.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hey there Rodney :

didnt you just recently mention a Athens done in black... with "ORANGE" cams, limb-pockets, along with the string-suppressor... I know I seen you post something on this & I wasnt dreaming this time - I dont think...

any PICSof this one :darkbeer: I believe BOHO has to be 1st in line on this one... 

thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tiner64 said:


> hey there Rodney :
> 
> didnt you just recently mention a Athens done in black... with "ORANGE" cams, limb-pockets, along with the string-suppressor... I know I seen you post something on this...
> 
> any PICSof this one :darkbeer: sounds so very cool...


Yes we are doing it, it isnt ready yet. It belongs to one of our Prostaff shooters, I will make sure we get some pics posted when it is done.

Rodney


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Rodney... thanks again for the reply...

truly cant wait to see this one :darkbeer:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

all of them look great, but here are my 4 favorites


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*They look cool*

They look like Mathews colors


The one with the skulls looks cool


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

One of our employees is a Fireman and is going to do an Accomplice up to honor all the hero's from 911.

Should be really cool when it is done.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

you can get these colors on the 37" and the longer A2A cant ya?...the dark green fade with matching cams, matching carbon grips....yeap if so i know what i want...when is the ATA show this year?...i'm going to try real hard to talk someone into taking me. I bet with everything that Athens offers that Fireman bow will look awsome.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> I only like my meat pink.
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you Rick, I'm in the 2LB burger club at Denny's in clearfield. I ate it in 52 min last Sunday.




Dog, You are the man, 52 minutes! :darkbeer:


Did you see the pic of the girl who weighs abut 110# ate the 3 pounder in around 32 minutes!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> all of them look great, but here are my 4 favorites


HAHA the blue one is in my hands!!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

when I get my orange faded to black it will just be the regular bow for now. I'm gonna send it back this spring and get the cams and limb pockets dipped in orange. Man thats gonna be one sweet thang there! :teeth:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Dog, You are the man, 52 minutes! :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Did you see the pic of the girl who weighs abut 110# ate the 3 pounder in around 32 minutes!


No. That's fast.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Colors are great. When do we expect them for the public.

Always had this idea for the archer who watches NFL.

NFL team colors on bows.

Raiders - black / silver
Green Bay - green / yellow
etc,etc...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

traditional1970 said:


> Colors are great. When do we expect them for the public.
> 
> Always had this idea for the archer who watches NFL.
> 
> ...


You can order custom colors from Athens on both the 32 and 34.

We do anodized and powercoating.

you can order a custom Athens from bassandbucks.com ask for Josh


----------



## Slade233 (Aug 3, 2009)

These bows are absolutely amazing. My pic would be the red and black. But everyone has there own opinion!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

ttt for Eric


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I pre-ordered a red and black 37. All of the colors look great.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Love all these great color combos


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW is all I can say


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

When is the 37" version going to be available, and what is the cost going to be? Also how much to get the cams dipped to match the colors?


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Love the darker colors. Do you have bows at Girt's archery in Anderson, Indiana ?? The reason I ask is.... I was in there today to try to buy a couple last minute things.... never got waited on, though..... they were super busy and I had no patience today !!! Anyway, there was a different bow on the rack that I just had to draw... nice lookin bow, black, It had a name that I didn't know..... NOW, I think it was Athens !! Anyway, this bow drew super smooth and held great, felt real stable and balanced !!!!! I wanted to know more, but like I said they were super busy today... with deer season close and all. I just walked out, thinkin I really liked that bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Smooch said:


> When is the 37" version going to be available, and what is the cost going to be? Also how much to get the cams dipped to match the colors?


I believe the 37 will be available around the time of the ATA show in January. I am not sure of the cost of dipping but you can call Amanda at Athens and she can help you. 574-224-2300


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

37 inch ATA should be available around mid to late October.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

I want a 37" orange fade to black real bad!!!


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

It would be interresting to see one all blacked out as well...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

QuietMan said:


> It would be interresting to see one all blacked out as well...


Ask and ye shall recieve..Here's my all black 34" Athens Accomplice









As far as the release date on the 37" Accomplice, unless things change it will debut at the ATA show "last I heard"...I think the Staff shooters might get it a little earlier but for shops & the general public the last I heard was the ATA Show next year. That date might move up, depends on how production goes, who knows.
For the guys that havent tried an Athens yet, get your hands on one you'll be very impressed. These are the smoothest drawing binary cams I've shot and I've shot them from all the other companies that make binary's...These bows are great, milling is the best on the market "clean, radius cuts" and they use top notch parts such as Barnsdale limbs & Winners Choice strings.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I have seen an orange fade to black in person and all I will say is that there's not a picture or a photograper in the world that can do the thing justice. You simply have to see it for yourself :mg:


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Did I see somewhere on here that you could get the limbs dipped in carbon fiber finish? That would look cool on a all black riser, and I bet it would even look good on the orange fade to black riser. Anyone have pictures of a Athens with the carbon fiber limbs?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Smooch said:


> Did I see somewhere on here that you could get the limbs dipped in carbon fiber finish? That would look cool on a all black riser, and I bet it would even look good on the orange fade to black riser. Anyone have pictures of a Athens with the carbon fiber limbs?


Smooch, I dont have any pics of the Carbon Fiber look limbs but I know Athens can do them...Well atleast I heard they could but I havent seen them yet. I heard they looked really good though. Not sure what the up-charge is on the CF look limbs though or if there is an up-charge on them.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve..Here's my all black 34" Athens Accomplice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really sharp in all black too there J-Daddy!! I really want one but there's no dealer's around my area to try one out.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Smooch said:


> That looks really sharp in all black too there J-Daddy!! I really want one but there's no dealer's around my area to try one out.


Did you check the dealer locator on the website? Go to www.athensarchery.com then go to the bows section and there's a dealer locator on there...Might be one closer than you think if you havent checked. Athens is picking up more dealers all the time. I'm in IA but I'm in the western part of the state, if we were closer I'd gladly let you shoot mine to see what you thought of them. I'll be totaly honest, before I started shooting for Athens I was never a fan of binary cams, I've owned numerous Bowtechs & Elites with binary's and I never liked the draw cycle on them...But I love my Athens, I think it's smoother than any of the single cam bows I've owned in the past few years and the back wall is rock hard. Awesome bows, and some of the best machine work you'll see on a bow riser.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Yes I did check the dealer locator on there website. About 3/4 of the ones listed, I called, and said they were not an Athens dealer and had no idea why they were listed as being one. I actually talked to 2 that were dealers, but the closest was about 250 miles away.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

The dealers listed are Alphaline dealers and probably are not aware that Athens owns Alphaline we are working on getting them the bow info.

thanks


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

:bump: for some cool colors.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Smooch said:


> Did I see somewhere on here that you could get the limbs dipped in carbon fiber finish? That would look cool on a all black riser, and I bet it would even look good on the orange fade to black riser. Anyone have pictures of a Athens with the carbon fiber limbs?


Where are the pics? I would love to see the pics, that is what I am wanting on my bow with orange cams.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Smooch said:


> That looks really sharp in all black too there J-Daddy!! I really want one but there's no dealer's around my area to try one out.





I want one of them BAD:darkbeer:


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve..Here's my all black 34" Athens Accomplice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want one of them really Bad


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm a lifelong WVU Mountaineer fan!!! Ya know what I would like to see?!??!?

Dark blue to black fade, yellow limb pockets, yellow cams, and Blue, yellow string!!!! WVU medallions and some nice limb graphics to top it off


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Having a hard time deciding on what color or if to just go with black on my 37" I have on order! The orange/fade to black is on my list as well as just black.
Thinking I will go with the carbon fiber dipped limbs..................


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Having a hard time deciding on what color or if to just go with black on my 37" I have on order! The orange/fade to black is on my list as well as just black.
> Thinking I will go with the carbon fiber dipped limbs..................


I was in contact with Pam Friday she said the all black eXceed 300 comes standard with the carbon fiber dipped limbs. I've already ordered mine. Can't wait to shoot this baby!!!!!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

KS3DER said:


> I was in contact with Pam Friday she said the all black eXceed 300 comes standard with the carbon fiber dipped limbs. I've already ordered mine. Can't wait to shoot this baby!!!!!


Really???
I ordered my all black 37 on Friday as well......
I will call to verify that I will have carbon fiber dipped limbs as well !


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

those are some awesome looking rigs right there:shade:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

wow good looking riser colors


----------



## j_forbus22 (Oct 11, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> One of our employees is a Fireman and is going to do an Accomplice up to honor all the hero's from 911.
> 
> Should be really cool when it is done.


send pics when this is done....I'm a professional firefighter and would love to see it...


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Those colors are amazing, great job:teeth:


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*what a variety*

I love the large variety of target colors you guys offer , :teeth:


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

*Black & Orange weeeee!!!!*

I just ordered my black and orange Exceed 300,,he he he he!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

3dextremist said:


> I just ordered my black and orange Exceed 300,,he he he he!


Wait till you see the newly designed Target grip and shelf.....:thumbs_up


----------

